
Visualization: Are expensive phones worth it? - arnaudsm
https://www.picked.cc/news/smartphone-data-science
======
arthurofbabylon
Candidly, blue texts are worth whatever thousands of dollars you have to pay
each decade, for they singlehandedly raise the user’s social class. So are
expensive phones worth it? Plainly, yes.

(Note - I am not endorsing this style of classism.)

~~~
arnaudsm
Author here, you're right, I should do a followup with social data for
specific brands !

Phones bring social status, just like cars. It's no coincidence that Huawei
partners with Porsche for special editions.

------
aeternum
Screen quality is nowhere on the list and is a major factor. As is OS, that
has a major impact on the user experience and price and should be factored in.

